# Total Studying Time



## danm9 (Dec 27, 2007)

how much studying time did everyone put in? i put in roughly 280 hours total and passed the civil transportation PE. that time included about 35 hours of the refresher course. it was mostly spent doing problems - all i could find actually.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 27, 2007)

danm9 said:


> how much studying time did everyone put in? i put in roughly 280 hours total and passed the civil transportation PE. that time included about 35 hours of the refresher course. it was mostly spent doing problems - all i could find actually.



Counting studying for April and October (although I didn't take the April Exams), I probably studied between 400 - 500 hours. Approximately 50 hours of it was organizing and putting together notebooks, tabbing, etc. And some of it was re-studying from when I started studying for the April exam.

Yeah, it was a lot and took away from tons of fun stuff for me, but I don't have to take the exam again, so I definitely think it was worth it for me (plus, I finished in 3 hours in the morning and afternoon...partly b/c I was very, very intimate with my references).


----------



## cubuffs (Dec 27, 2007)

I studied about 120 hours and I passed. I pretty much spent my entire time doing practice problems from the book that accompanies the CERM. I wan't able to do a refresher course because they were only offered on the weekends and I had some commitment on about half the weekends already.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 27, 2007)

jenevans said:


> I was very, very intimate with my references


:blink: :GotPics:

Like cubuffs I was probably somewhere in the range of 120-140 hours of study time. I spent most of my time reading/studying the CERM and working practice problems in the accompanying practice problems books.


----------



## danm9 (Dec 27, 2007)

cubuffs said:


> I studied about 120 hours and I passed. I pretty much spent my entire time doing practice problems from the book that accompanies the CERM. I wan't able to do a refresher course because they were only offered on the weekends and I had some commitment on about half the weekends already.


commitments? i missed the buffs beat OU becasue of my refresher course. damn early start time.


----------



## KingPH (Dec 27, 2007)

5 hrs 1st time - Failed

20hrs this time - ???

Damn, I thought I had put in alot of time. 400 hrs? Are you guys serious?


----------



## SSmith (Dec 27, 2007)

I would guess ~100 hours including the week of work I took off during the week of the exam.


----------



## FL PE (Dec 27, 2007)

150 - 180 includes class and many evenings working problems....passed!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2007)

1st time probably around 50 hours and about 150 hours the 2nd time, that was the charm I guess


----------



## cocoloco (Dec 27, 2007)

KingPH said:


> 5 hrs 1st time - Failed20hrs this time - ???
> 
> Damn, I thought I had put in alot of time. 400 hrs? Are you guys serious?


No, that is not serious. I think the problem is that you are seeing too many zeroes in your monitor. Add/Substract zeroes to the amount that looks logical to you. Really-that is it...


----------



## cocoloco (Dec 27, 2007)

Oops, I studied closer to 250 hours. Still waiting to find out.


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 27, 2007)

75-100 hours. Couldn't get any more in...4 kids.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 27, 2007)

I studied around 150 hours. Passed in Civil/Water Resources. Spent about 10 hours collecting references and the rest of the time was spent on Lindeburg practice problems.


----------



## rcurras (Dec 27, 2007)

In my particular case (Electrical - Power), I studied (I took the test last April and failed, planning to re-take again for the second time next April) around 100 hours, and it helped me a lot for the AM section (which was basically general stuff). However, the PM section really killed me, pretty much because it was related to practical stuff that you do not find in books (maybe I could not relate theory vs. application), but in actual real life applications/experience.

RC.


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 27, 2007)

KingPH said:


> 5 hrs 1st time - Failed20hrs this time - ???
> 
> Damn, I thought I had put in alot of time. 400 hrs? Are you guys serious?


She said that was for April and October tests. That's 200-250 hours per test.


----------



## forelsu (Dec 27, 2007)

70 hours in a review class plus another 150 hours or so on my own. Result unknown.....


----------



## busbeepbeep (Dec 27, 2007)

EE - power - 1st time - passed

about 50 hours studying and another 10 gathering and organizing references


----------



## jskwiot (Dec 27, 2007)

I put in about 250 hours and passed...

Kept working problems until I was blue in the face...6 minute solutions and Lindeburg. I also took a refresher course for the morning session sponsored by ASCE that was VERY helpful.

J


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2007)

I kept a log of how much I studied each day and the topic I studied. I ended up with 290-300 hours, and passed on the first attempt.



> I was very, very intimate with my references


Hope you didn't give yourself any paper cuts. 

I was much the same. I kept a book on me at all times and whenever I had 5 minutes got it out and started studying. Lunch hour, waiting rooms, breaks during conferences, etc...

I saw a woman at the gym last night who was obviously studying something. She had this book with her on the treadmill, then took it with her while she was stretching on one of those big rubber balls, then doing pushups, then on a leg machine...

I walked by and said, "Let me guess, studying for something?" She asked me how I knew and I told her because I did the same thing.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Dec 27, 2007)

EE - Power (April 07), PASSED 1st try. I studied about 200 hours over 2 1/2 months and took most of exam week off work.


----------



## nperr (Dec 27, 2007)

I studied for the PE for about 300 hrs. Passed.

I studied for the SE1 and SE2 for about 300 hrs. Passed SE2, Failed SE1.

I studied for the SE1 about 300 hours. Passed/Failed????? Don't know yet.

If I pass the SE1, it was worth it!


----------



## dmercado_PE (Dec 27, 2007)

I took the Test Masters course. It was about 8 hours per every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday four weeks prior to the exam. I also put in an hour or two a few nights during the week. So I'll say around 150 hours for me. I passed, first try, Electrical.


----------



## JunkerJorg (Dec 27, 2007)

danm9 said:


> how much studying time did everyone put in? i put in roughly 280 hours total and passed the civil transportation PE. that time included about 35 hours of the refresher course. it was mostly spent doing problems - all i could find actually.


I figure i put in about 200 hours total study time. I took (and passed) the Oct. 07 (CE/Wat. Res) test and started going over "the basics" in July. I started regular studying by mid-August. I just tried to keep a schedule and tried not to have any large gaps in between study sessions. October I studied every day until 2 days before. I studied every weekend in October for 8 to 10 hours a day. It was NOT fun and I missed a lot of football games.

I didn't take any prep courses and I didn't have anyone to study with, but both would have helped I'm sure.


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 27, 2007)

I took the Testmasters course (about 70 hours) in March/April 2007 and then studied about 20 hours after that. I passed Civil (WR) in April 2007. I credit my success on the fish I ate the night before.


----------



## StoneAG (Dec 27, 2007)

120-140 hrs including 10-12 4 hr. refresher course classes. Passed


----------



## Keith (Dec 27, 2007)

I studied maybe 50 hours for the FE and I studied 350 to 400 hours for the Chemical PE. The majority of my study time for the PE involved working as many of the practice problems that I could while developing and organizing my notebook based on them. I passed both the FE and the PE on the first try.

Keith


----------



## WarEagleEngr (Dec 27, 2007)

Since this was my second time studying, I focused on the afternoon portion of the test (HVAC). The Six Minute Solutions helped tremendously and I worked all the problems on the practice exams. I probably studied 200 hours for the second test. Also, I studied differently this time. I didn't read any of the chapters in the MERM, I only worked problems and as many problems as I could find. Organization of reference material is the key to solving problems quickly!


----------



## Texas Aggie &#39;02 (Dec 27, 2007)

I gained enough experience in June 2007 (4 yrs) to apply for a PE license in TX. Got my acceptance to take the test in August, leaving about 8 weeks to study. I would estimate I had about 150 hours for studying and doing practice problems from "the other board" and NCEES. It was a challenge because I also had a 4 month old to tend to.

I felt resonably prepared for the test in Ocotber, but also felt like I could have prepared more. I was also prepared to have to take the test again in April, so I was planning on starting up the studying again this week , but I thankfully I passed the ME/Thermo the first time. Like IlPadrino, I also had fish the night before the test, and great things happend. My particular fish was Russian River sockeye salmon from Alaska that my uncle caught in summer 2007.

Texas Aggie '02


----------



## WoodSlinger (Dec 27, 2007)

First time I took the exam - approx. 8 hours. = Failed

Second time I took the exam - approx. 16 hours = Passed

SE 1

The suggested 300 some hours seems like a bit much.


----------



## PEPG (Dec 28, 2007)

KingPH said:


> 5 hrs 1st time - Failed20hrs this time - ???
> 
> Damn, I thought I had put in alot of time. 400 hrs? Are you guys serious?


20 Hours? If you pass after studying only 20 hours, I will shoot myself! I studied 200+ hours for the April 07 exam and failed!


----------



## asteffee (Dec 28, 2007)

I didn't keep a log, but guess that I put in about 200 - 250 hours and passed the Oct '07 Civil/Transportation on the first try. It sounds like my study time was very similar to JunkerJorg's above starting general overview and reading in July and basically studying most non-work hours in October. I felt I was way over prepared, but at least I felt like I nailed the test when I walked out and don't have to take it again. My main advice is to know your references for the Transpo afternoon portion and work problems.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2007)

asteffee said:


> I felt I was way over prepared, but at least I felt like I nailed the test when I walked out and don't have to take it again.


I took a practice test the week before the real deal and bombed it. That was a real slap in the face, but at that point all I could really do was review some of the areas I struggled with on the practice test and organize my references. I really didn't have a good feeling going into the exam, but I walked out feeling like it was actually fairly easy. Of course over the past 3 months I have been constantly second guessing myself.

I think the amount of study time you put in is really depended on your situation, there is no magic number that if you do X hours studying you will pass. My advice would be to give yourself at least enough time to review all the references you want to take, and then work as many problems as you can until you feel comfortable with the material.

My goal was not to have to take the test more then once, so I wasn't worried about putting in a few extra hours of studying here or there.


----------



## Vishal (Dec 28, 2007)

Vish said:


> I would say that don't go on the numbers presented here. It's different for every individual.
> Greater study hours doesn't guarantee you will pass. It's how much smart study you have done. If there was a number of study hours required to pass then we won't see this many examinees being unsuccessful.
> 
> The hours that really count are the hours that you spent preparing yourself "according to the test". I took School of PE course (70 hours) and invested another 30 hours (max.) or so for my preparation. This includes collecting the references and organizing everything. Of course, my aquaintance with AASHTO, MUTCD and other references helped me as I have been using them regularly at work. But I would say that the prep course was VERY VERY helpful and I recommend the prep course (Testmasters of S of PE) to all who can afford to spend that much time and money. It was a good investment now when i look back. The course alone won't get you to pass, but it will teach you a lot and basically consolidate your study material.. Plus, unintentianally I was prepared to sit for long hours on a chair and table environment while working problems in the prep class.. this helped me counter stress and fatigue during the test. i would say that during the test, physically and mentally i wasn't tired as much as i had expected or i was during my FE test..
> ...


----------



## LionCE (Dec 28, 2007)

I would have to say I have probably 300+ hours in prep between review classes, tabbing references, and practice problems. Was very dilligent the last month before the test working practice problems about 2 hours a night after work. Hope the time was well spent. Still waiting on the results :waitwall: :mail-296:


----------



## goingtopass (Dec 28, 2007)

About 100-120 hours, 100 of it being working practice problems from the NCEES practice problems, 6 minute solutions, and the Lindeburg sample exam. The last few hours were spent copying someone's tabs/highlighting, adding/making my own tabs/highlights during and after studying, and packing and repacking my boxes after the practice exam. i did the same thing and snuck in studying when i could, and stuck to a schedule. 4 hours on sunday, 2 on monday, 2 on tuesday, 2 on wednesday, 2 on thursday, off friday and saturday. it worked pretty well. i studied for about 2 months straight starting in mid/late august for the october exam. good luck! i took and passed the WR Civil PE.


----------



## Vishal (Dec 28, 2007)

please delete this.. browser error.


----------



## Vishal (Dec 28, 2007)

please delete this.. browser error


----------



## jascia1919 (Dec 28, 2007)

Depending on how you familiar with your stuff. When I took the civil exam, I spent 300-400 hrs.

Last April I took the Str I exam I spent less than 100 hours.

For the Str II exam last October, as I pick the bridge part, I only took three days to review the AASHTO.

Still waiting for result though.


----------



## SteveR (Dec 28, 2007)

I didn't keep track, but based on my study schedule, I studied somewhere around 300 hours. EE power, passed the first try.


----------



## JunkerJorg (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like the average study time is between 150 to 300 hours. If you studied "20 hours" and passed then you are either 1. A genius 2. figured out a way to cheat or 3. A liar.

From what I've read on these boards and conversations with other people, the vast majority of people put in a lot of time and work a lot of practice problems. I believe everyone is different, however, and what works for one person will not work for another. One sure thing about the test is that you can't just go in there and "wing it", either you know the material or you won't pass.

When I was in school (Auburn c/o '02) I'd heard the FE was harder than the PE. I am hear to say that the people who told me that were wrong and also ignorant. The PE is a much harder test to take, and to study for. I studied for the FE for about 2 weeks and when I left the exam I was 99% sure I'd passed it. When I left the PE exam I had two distinct feelings: 1. I had NO idea whether I'd passed or not 2. I needed a beer.


----------



## ccollet (Dec 28, 2007)

5-6 hours this time.....i expect to fail.


----------



## PEPG (Dec 28, 2007)

JunkerJorg said:


> Looks like the average study time is between 150 to 300 hours. If you studied "20 hours" and passed then you are either 1. A genius 2. figured out a way to cheat or 3. A liar.
> From what I've read on these boards and conversations with other people, the vast majority of people put in a lot of time and work a lot of practice problems. I believe everyone is different, however, and what works for one person will not work for another. One sure thing about the test is that you can't just go in there and "wing it", either you know the material or you won't pass.
> 
> When I was in school (Auburn c/o '02) I'd heard the FE was harder than the PE. I am hear to say that the people who told me that were wrong and also ignorant. The PE is a much harder test to take, and to study for. I studied for the FE for about 2 weeks and when I left the exam I was 99% sure I'd passed it. When I left the PE exam I had two distinct feelings: 1. I had NO idea whether I'd passed or not 2. I needed a beer.


Those who do design problems all day long may find that the PE is easier than the FE. Still, I disagree as well. The FE has a lot more problems, but they are "one-liners". If you take it out of school, you should have no problem. But even if you are designing beams all day - you may have an advantage on structures, but that won't help you in geotech, water, etc. So the PE is way more difficult in my opinion. That is why so many EIT's are out there and far fewer PEs.


----------



## cubuffs (Dec 28, 2007)

SteveR said:


> I didn't keep track, but based on my study schedule, I studied somewhere around 300 hours. EE power, passed the first try.


I got some grief from some people about how much I was studying for the exam. The main comment I got was, "Aren't they just testing on the same stuff you do every day at work?." That really drove me crazy. It is always hard to relate how broad the exam is compared to how specialized most engineer's jobs are today. Imagine the reaction one would get if they asked someone sitting for the BAR exam the same thing.


----------



## ODB_PE (Dec 28, 2007)

JunkerJorg said:


> I'd heard the FE was harder than the PE. I am hear to say that the people who told me that were wrong and also ignorant.


I think the only person who would think the FE is easier is the person who took it several years after leaving school. If you take it spring semester, senior year, I don't think the exam should be a problem (At least for civil.) I didn't study for the FE and did well; I think my school (Texas) had like a 85% pass rate on the FE.

On the PE, I studied less than 50 hours but I think I have a better than average grasp of the codes because I use all of them regularly (except for AASHTO, which I never saw until the exam) I still left the exam not knowing if I passed or not, and ended up getting by with a 74 -

I saw 4 others I got my BS with at the exam site and they all passed too. Maybe the rest of you just go to lousy schools...

:joke:


----------



## Sara (Dec 28, 2007)

I studied ~100 hours. First time taker.....first time passer!

Sara opcorn:


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 28, 2007)

JunkerJorg said:


> Looks like the average study time is between 150 to 300 hours. If you studied "20 hours" and passed then you are either 1. A genius 2. figured out a way to cheat or 3. A liar.









It doesn't take a genius to be a good test taker. I believe 20 hour passers but they aren't geniuses (or is that genii?)


----------



## Ellis (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't start prepping until 10 days before the exam (busy work schedule). I took some sample questions and bombed them. Freaked out and got in maybe 35 hours of studying in over 9 days, including my personal tabbed notes.

I Passed. Standard tests are something that always just came easy for me. I finished both sessions with an hour or more left.


----------



## CE0502 (Dec 29, 2007)

My goal was to put 250 solid hours in but I think I ended up with much less than that - probably about 150 total. Probably around 40 hours from a review course (which I don't think helped all that much) and over 100 hours on my own. I passed, finally! The first time I took the test I maybe studied 60 or 70 hours and failed.


----------



## EngRanger (Dec 29, 2007)

Started in July for Oct. exam. Spent approx. 120 hrs studying. Mostly studying MERM and doing the sample and chapter problems. Toward the end I started w/ six minute problems and the NCEES sample exam. I was thoroughly burned out after about 13 weeks and reduced studying time to weekends only.

Fortunately I passed! 1st attempt, Mechanical, Machine Design.


----------



## philadelphia (Dec 29, 2007)

Approximately 50hrs not solid studying. Graduated in 2003 so I had 4yrs experience in the field of engineering.


----------



## dennisromero (Dec 29, 2007)

Passed first time around.

Studied for four months - about 12 hours during the week and 16 hours on the weekends, so that would be about 500 hours. Followed the "the other board" CERM schedule they give you when you buy a product.

Of the study time I'm counting, I put in about 32 hours getting all my references together, so it'd be more like 465 hours for studying and 35 hours of administrative work.

I went way overboard on preparation, but I went in with the attitude that I was only going to take the exam once, period.

I'm single, with not much of a social life, so that helped.

I have nothing but the utmost respect for people with families, especially children - you guys blow me away - spending time with kids, studying, and working - don't know how you do it.

Dennis


----------



## Jennifer Price (Dec 29, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> It doesn't take a genius to be a good test taker. I believe 20 hour passers but they aren't geniuses (or is that genii?)


I was thinking about you when that stated. I totally believe that you can pass with 20 hours of study (like you did). And like you said, it is all a matter of how well you take tests and your confidence level. Not doing any actual design-type work, I decided early on that I would have more hours to be comfortable and confident.

When I took the FE, I studied for maybe 2-3 hours and passed it, but I was a lot closer to the work (I was still in school), so I felt tons more confident for that exam.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Dec 29, 2007)

Passed Civil, Water on the first try. I studied about 200 hours. I probably over-prepared, but I wanted to take the Construction depth, and I found out only AFTER sending in my application to FL that it wasn't going to be available until April. So I studied my butt off on water.... I am a good standardized test taker, but construction is really my field. I was trying to decide if I should take traffic or water.


----------



## NCST8ENGR (Dec 30, 2007)

3rd time was the charm for me.

1st time - i probably studied a month - just lost a job, brought a newbord home from the hospital, incorporated a business, and was working 60 hours a week.

2nd time - i probably studied a week - was working 80 hours a week (it seemed), no rest for the weary.

3rd time - i was at current job for about 2 years, was comfortable with daily schedule - so 2 months i studied from 5:00 pm till 12:00 m-f, all day saturday - every saturday, and every sunday afternoon {{I have the lower back pain to prove it}}. and i PASSED!!

Bottom line - you need to study in order to pass the thing. life has to be temporarily put on hold, and you've got to focus and get your books in order so you can quickly find things. 6 minutes goes by extremely fast in that kind of pressure.

Just my $0.02


----------



## benbo (Dec 30, 2007)

I studied a lot because I really did not want to take the thing again. That said, I'm sure it was too much, but I'm not sure far overboard it was. I didn't keep accurate track, so I'll assume it was 200 hours. All I know is that 200 hours was more than I needed. For all I know I could have stopped at 20 and still passed. But, I doubt it. At least for me.

Another thing was that I took a class. Now, the class was about 40 hours. Out of that time about 90% was useless review. But out of that time maybe an hour was spent learning specific tricks and information that I'm sure helped me get 5 or more questions right. I would never have found those tricks on my own, so the class was worth it.


----------



## fmullner (Dec 30, 2007)

Grand total was 200-250 hours for me which included collecting references and all that administrative stuff. I passed the first time, but I think I probably could have done it with less studying--maybe 150 hrs total.

For those of you who studied for a couple days and passed it, hats off. There is no way in hell I would have been able to do that.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jan 2, 2008)

I probably put in about 250 hours of studying... maybe a few more if you count the review class. I didn't find the review that useful, but who knows, it may have helped. I took Civil-Structural PM in October and passed first try.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 3, 2008)

spent approx 200-250 hours studying, passed first try (mechanical). I was very over prepared, and left both morning and afternoon sections early (some extra lunch time and being the first to the closest bar was worth all the extra study time.) Upon leaving the test I was certain that I passed, but that does not make waiting for results any easier!


----------



## TravisinChicago (Jan 3, 2008)

I had to wait to see my results before I could say anything but looking at this thread smashed my confidence in passing the exam. I studied for sure less than 100 hours, more like 80. That time includes a waste of time review class. I did and re-did until I could understand all of the sample problems I could get my hands on (I think I had three books with practice problems). I felt confident during the test and I guess my feelings were correct. Congratulations to those who put in 200 to 500 hours and passed but I am just providing a different viewpoint, it seems like every person either studied crazy amounts and passed or studied next to nothing and failed.


----------



## chavez (Jan 3, 2008)

About 50 or so total hours (15 which were a review course). I am a single father, and work has sucked (been good) so i've been busy.

I started 3.5 months out with the intent of studying 200 hours...but didn't come close...but i do think that the starting plenty early and spreading 2-3 hours a week paid off....I passed.

In my opinion, it is more important to understand fundamentals, how to use your references, and apply thinking to the questions and exams...everything is simple math, so knowing how to think and retention (to some degree) :brickwall: was my goal.


----------



## meschroder (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a lot of catching up to do. I graduated in 1993 and spent almost all but the last four years in fields that had absolutely nothing to do with engineering. I started in July and spent about 330 hours studying including about 75 hours in the SPE Review Course. I passed the Civil/Transportation first time. You can't start studying too early!! I started reading the CERM Water Resources section in July, then Transportation and then the course started. Starting in August, I spent almost all of my time outside of the review course solving problems. I bought most of the problem/solution books and used them all.* I used the inability to solve a problem as a starting point for additional reading, but seeing how to go about solving the problems was very helpful. Know your references inside and out. Don't waste time trying to find something.

Other than a review course during college that was 5 nights, 3 hours a night I didn't do any other studying for the FE and passed, but that was when you could bring any references you wanted (1993)..

* I have the problem/solution books for sale in the Yard Sale Forum.


----------



## AlaME (Jan 3, 2008)

I took the EIT in 1995 as a senior in college. Didn't have time to study for it but had no problem with it.

Now, 12 years later, I took the PE and studied for about 250-300 hours and was not comfortable that I had passed until I got the letter. Great refresher. I used the MERM extensively- read about 75% of it and worked about the same percent of sample problems. I worked some problems out of college texts. Every time I would get burned out, I would think of having to do it all again- that would motivate me. Plus the fact that if I failed, I would pay for the test out of my own pocket.

I followed most of the exam reference suggestions in the MERM. Bought too many books- need to sell them and the calculator. One thing that I did ignore was their suggestion to not take anything that you did not study from. I was packing some books from work the day before the test and decided to take a reference book that I had and had not used to study from. It turned out to be the only reference that I had that had the answer to one of the afternoon problems. Truly a God inspired decision to take that book.... Which reminds me- I had plenty of people praying that I would pass the test. Never hurts to have God on your side.


----------



## Longhorn ChE 02 (Jan 3, 2008)

I studied about 25 hours (starting the weekend before the test). I passed the Chem. Eng. PE with an 85 on my first try. I'm 5.5 years out of school. Studied with the official practice problems from NCEES and some other ones. Six Minutes Solutions had questions that were way too long and much more difficult than the actual test. While studying, towards the end I was just reading questions and then the solutions without working problems. I was a good student while in school (at a great school, btw); so it was much more recalling how to do stuff rather than re-learning or learning for the first time.

Also, I had most of my textbooks from college and the CheRM.


----------



## pucci (Jan 3, 2008)

I passed and put in about 50 hours of studying (including about 30 hours of a review course).


----------



## stephenk (Jan 10, 2008)

I started college in 93 and graduated with an ME in 97. I finally sat the FE in 2005 and passed.

I sat the PE Oct 07 and passed.

From my 8 years out of college the FE was pretty easy compared to the PE.

The FE I studied one book, did the questions and the sample exam and then I sat and passed the exam with 82% score (no idea why Florida FE gave me a score but the Florida PE did not).

The PE I studied for about an hour every day for about 4 months. I did a ton of questions from several books, did 2 sample exams and read 90% the MERM book.

Most of the people who say the PE is easier are the ones who took it when it wasn't all multiple choice, they had options to choose questions.

In the current exam format, there are 80 questions, 40 of which cover a WIDE range of topics. I think of the first part similar to the FE but a couple levels deeper for calculations.

This is just my opinion and experience and some would say I am pretty smart but I'm definitely not a genius and my memory is terrible. The key to passing the FE and more so the PE is practise, practise, practise.

The more questions you cover and understand the better your chance of passing. Of course the general test taking tips also apply since that is also part of the exam.


----------



## ChrisCT (Jan 11, 2008)

I was at about 250 Total Time and passed the Oct07 (Civil-Structural). Some factors that make a difference are as follows:

1. I'm in construction...so while I regularly utilize Engineering Principles, I don't perform design work every day.

2. I'm 10 years out of school.

I went in feeling plenty prepared and came out feeling like I had hoped.


----------



## roadmonkey (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I had around 200 hrs of studying in. I tried to study 2 hrs everyday for 3 months.

I felt as if I couldn't study enough because I had no idea what to expect. By the end I just about hit my limit and was just searching for problems to work through. This led to more time in the forums than really studying!


----------



## cbchua78 (Jan 11, 2008)

About 200 hours. I knew I was taking the Civil-WR when I first signed up for the exam. However, my academic background was in Chemical Eng and Environmental Eng and never had a class in Geotech or Transportation. Because of that, I spent at least 25 hours solid time each for both of them ...just to study and understand some basics stuff. I'm pretty strong in Water Resources and Environmental engineering but still, I spent at least 30 hours each just to review and study for things I have forgotten. I spent about 5 hours to study structure but that was a waste. I took a whole week off before the exam, I went thru all the study material again (mainly CERM and notes from co-worker) the first 2 days and then 6-minute questions for the remaining 5 days. I used one day each for each section. I was a little panicking at the end because I couldn't finish all the questions I wanted to, so I only went thru questions and looked up answers for solutions and tried to understand them.

I didn't take review classes and my wedding was 2 weeks after the exam, I also put in about 50 hrs+/week for a month or 2 before the exam. Considering all these and that I passed the exam the first time, I think I did pretty good!


----------



## sergcanes98 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey whats up group!

Took the FES Review course two weekends (one in February and one in March), studied Geotech for a couple of weekends in March (with a friend who was taking the April test), studied casually until September, then.....

3 or 4 days a week, 4 hours a night

FIU prep course Saturdays (8 weeks, 4 hours each)

All day Sunday (10 hours)

So yeah I guess it goes with the 300 hour average,

and

I PASSED!!!! :multiplespotting:

(Stiill waiting on my license # from the Florida board though :brickwall:


----------



## sergcanes98 (Jan 14, 2008)

AlaME said:


> .... Which reminds me- I had plenty of people praying that I would pass the test. Never hurts to have God on your side.


I have to definitely agree with you. Not to get into religion, but as a Catholic, my mom was praying to the Virgin Mary, and I had a St. Jude prayer card with me during the exam. Friend of mine who also took it in October '07 and also passed, his girlfriend also had a prayer candle to St. Jude as well. :holyness:

Prayer definitely helped.


----------



## ufcfan (Jan 15, 2008)

danm9 said:


> how much studying time did everyone put in? i put in roughly 280 hours total and passed the civil transportation PE. that time included about 35 hours of the refresher course. it was mostly spent doing problems - all i could find actually.


Like 200 hours in total including like 8 hours during the week plus 12 refresher course sessions of 8 hours each for 12 weeks.


----------



## Polysloman (Jan 15, 2008)

" plus 12 refresher course sessions of 8 hours each for 12 weeks.


----------



## annie (Feb 11, 2008)

I passed Mechanical - Thermal &amp; Fluids first try. I studied around 300 hours ( including notes preparation, tabs, Sample tests etc).


----------



## BlackVision (Mar 20, 2008)

LOL...This post is crazy. The average examinee studied 200 hours!??? Wholly molly. I have 3 weeks to go and I maybe studied only 10 hours so far just for my PM part of the California Civil PE exam. I guess I better get to cracking open the books. lol. I plan only to studying maybe 2 hrs a day until test day. So that will total to about 50 hours (oh and I am not studying for the other two tests, the siesmic and surveying that is required in Cali). I plan only to pass the 8 hour and worry about them other tests in October.

But I know someone who borrowed a tabbed CERM book and studied maybe 10 hours a week before the test, and he passed the 8hr.

I think 200 hours is rediculous...but maybe 50 is not enough. I had intended to study 100 hours for 3 months and I would have been confident I would pass. Now I am going to get really stategical and tab like a mofo!! I heard even tabbing your practice problem books helps a lot. Like a tab saying, "uniform flow open channel problem" etc.

Good luck people.... oh and who is taking the Calfifornia CE Civil Exam?


----------



## mtn_green (Mar 20, 2008)

I passed the HVAC test with 40-50 hours of studying....six minute solutions helped greatly in getting prepared for the type/style of questions.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 21, 2008)

Mech/HVAC...First time taker

I was one of the first people in the testing room, and decided "Ya know, since I'm here and waiting on these other folks, I may as well take the plastic off of this MERM thing". So I guess about 15 minutes, give or take.

Passed. In fact, I scored so high, they asked me to help develop questions for future exams. I turned them down though, I don't have time for all that BS.

Seriously. I'm just a wealth of knowledge and ability.

However, I've been told that others have passed with about 50 or so hours with a lot of time doing the six minute solutions.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2008)

I scored so high that Lindeburg autographed my MERM and asked me if I'd do him a favor by writing the 13th edition. I told him I was busy helping Chuck Norris roundhouse kick a few fellows, and couldn't do it.


----------



## benbo (Mar 21, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I scored so high that Lindeburg autographed my MERM and asked me if I'd do him a favor by writing the 13th edition. I told him I was busy helping Chuck Norris roundhouse kick a few fellows, and couldn't do it.


Actually, I'm a PE and it all happened by accident. I showed up at the fairgrounds where the exam was to judge a chili cookoff, but apparently I came the wrong weekend. The proctors found me wandering the parking lot, and seeing how obviously intelligent I was, immediately gave me a license. And not only that, they asked me to come in and identify the passing candidates by walking down between the tables and touching them on the shoulders. After that they held a parade where I was given my license and the key to the city.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 21, 2008)

benbo said:


> Actually, I'm a PE and it all happened by accident. I showed up at the fairgrounds where the exam was to judge a chili cookoff, but apparently I came the wrong weekend. The proctors found me wandering the parking lot, and seeing how obviously intelligent I was, immediately gave me a license. And not only that, they asked me to come in and identify the passing candidates by walking down between the tables and touching them on the shoulders. After that they held a parade where I was given my license and the key to the city.


As an encore did you turn water into wine, feed 5000 people with 5 loaves of bread and two fish then walk across the local pond?

Edit: Being Good Friday perhaps my post is in poor taste...

...oh well, no one ever accused me of having taste anyway.


----------



## PErimeter (Apr 9, 2008)

P E in 2 days

Two-fifty hours, three months gone

Prayer needed always

(in a haiku mood for some reason...)


----------



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2008)

PErimeter said:


> P E in 2 days ... Prayer needed always


My PE prayer was, "God, I've studied hard and prepared as well as possible, so if I have to guess, please let me guess the right answer."

Amen.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine was similar. "Please, God, don't make me have to study for this thing again."

God smiled on me.


----------



## Brentum (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, I didn't keep track but I've probably put in 120-140 horus maybe? Some reading, mostly doing problems. Have about 200+ pages of problems worked (2 problems per page average).

More or less followed the plan in the MERM. No review classes were offered in Spokane that I could find (which is odd as this is one of the testing locations for Washington). I do have a braniac buddy of mine who's taking it two that I've been studying with. He's got a Master's in ME and works for the Naval Research Station doing acoustic testing and research to new sub designs. So I am hoping by osmosis that I've soaked up some of his brain waves over the past few months.

I probably should have another 80-100 hours of studying in though, so I'm kinda freaked out. I'm 11 years out of college, and in a job that's more sales and applications than nuts and bolts engineering. I do a fair amount with fluids, and a little with thermo and HVAC, but I have charts, graphs, and tables for everything I need. I almost never have to a quantitative analysis as it were.

So, I'll let you all know if it was enough in June. I'm guessing not, and am prepared to take it again in October, and hopefully I'll have a better idea what I need to do to be successful with one test under my belt. However, I've got my fingers crossed and am saying a few prayers that it'll be enough so I don't have to take this freakin' think again. ;-)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 9, 2008)

Do hours spent spamming EB.com count towards hours studied?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 9, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Do hours spent spamming EB.com count towards hours studied?


Yes!


----------



## BlackVision (Apr 9, 2008)

Less the 2 days and I have studied maybe a total of 25 hours for the CE PE exam (ENV&amp;WR). I am posting this to make those who didn't study 200 plus hours...just to make them feel like they are not alone. LOL.... In college I was a good test taker but that was 8 years ago. lol... I wasn't really motivated to study and really didn't have that much time. But I know someone who studied maybe 15 hours and had a well tabbed book and passed. Here is how he passed and this is how all multiple choice exams should be taken...well it worked for me in college.

* Tab your CERM! Even your practive problem books! Tabs like "trapezoidal open channel problem," or "primary clarifier problems."

* Look at all the questions of the test before answering and rank the easy to hard per se. Just look for those questions you know you can answer. Then those you think you can if you have a little more time and then those you have no idea where to start and then do them in that order!!!

* Always leave time at the end of the test to guess those that you did not answer.

* pay attention to units....this is huge. Your answers units can tell you how to calculate the answer in some ways. Also watch out for them question that give you too much info. You don't necessarily have to use all the info to answer!

I was told there are a handful of questions for the AM that you can answer in 30 seconds. This gives you 30min over and above your 6 minute per question.

Anyway, my 2 cents has no leverage since I haven't even taken the test yet. But if i pass I will be sure to let you know how I did it. lol....


----------



## benbo (Apr 9, 2008)

BlackVision said:


> Anyway, my 2 cents has no leverage since I haven't even taken the test yet. But if i pass I will be sure to let you know how I did it. lol....


Good luck and you may very well pass. But I'm afraid that even if you pass your two cents will have no leverage. You cannot honestly state that it is better to be unprepared and lucky than to prepare for a significant exam like this. Maybe you don't need to study 200 hours, but any person who counts on getting through just by putting tabs in their book is going to have to be a genius or really lucky.

This is especially true in California, where civils have to take three exams (I'm electrical so I didn't), and I'm not sure all the information for these can be found in the CERM.

But, like I said, good luck to you. I just wouldn't follow your study method if I was starting out.


----------



## BlackVision (Apr 9, 2008)

benbo said:


> Good luck and you may very well pass. But I'm afraid that even if you pass your two cents will have no leverage. You cannot honestly state that it is better to be unprepared and lucky than to prepare for a significant exam like this. Maybe you don't need to study 200 hours, but any person who counts on getting through just by putting tabs in their book is going to have to be a genius or really lucky.
> This is especially true in California, where civils have to take three exams (I'm electrical so I didn't), and I'm not sure all the information for these can be found in the CERM.
> 
> But, like I said, good luck to you. I just wouldn't follow your study method if I was starting out.



I agree. But IF I pass, lol my 2 cents on how I did it will not be weighted any less then everyone elses two cents. It is what it is, 2 cents. 98 cents is all on the individual test takers and their individual styles. Oh and I did not count in the other 2 tests. I should have explained that my goal is just to pass the 8 hour which the rest of the country is doing. Some States will accept the California 8 hour (eg Wisconsin) as sufficient to get your PE liscense, but just for that State. Oh well good luck people...

Oh is anybody taking LEEDS? I have been studying for that too. Is there a LEEDs section on the website?


----------



## benbo (Apr 9, 2008)

BlackVision said:


> Oh is anybody taking LEEDS? I have been studying for that too. Is there a LEEDs section on the website?


Don't you mean you haven't been studying for that either?

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I think that's closed book, so the tabbing method probably won't work. Or am i wrong?


----------



## BlackVision (Apr 9, 2008)

benbo said:


> Don't you mean you haven't been studying for that either?
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. I think that's closed book, so the tabbing method probably won't work. Or am i wrong?


You are correct it is not open book. I took a class for LEEDS. It is much more of a motivation for me than the PE and more interesting.


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 9, 2008)

BlackVision said:


> You are correct it is not open book. I took a class for LEEDS. It is much more of a motivation for me than the PE and more interesting.


I went to the NC Tech Review in Atlanta about a month ago.

They basically walked you through the book and showed off their green building. Not at all what I was hoping for.

I was going to take the exam two weeks ago, and had to cancel due to a work assignment in Denver. I haven't rescheduled, but want to soon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 9, 2008)

Bigray76 and I both passed the LEED AP exam for new construction.

We don't have a LEED forum here, but feel free to post questions in the "Exams - Other" Forum.


----------



## Vinsanity (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont count how many hours I have spent on studying, I just try to study almost all topics that I can and prepare better, specially on my weak areas and improve my strengths. Good luck to all April 2008 guys.

Maybe 500 hours reading, and solving problems all that I find related to this exam.


----------

